
What Exactly Makes “Bad” Code Bad? - jasonswett
https://www.codewithjason.com/exactly-makes-bad-code-bad/
======
avoidwork
\- doesn't solve the problem \- adds unneeded/unwanted complexity (excessive
ops for cleverness)

kinda like the DOM structure & bad CSS on the webpage... why is the side nav
in the header, yet has a min-height of 1000px? what happens when the screen is
taller? :)

------
blackflame7000
Violates the do 1 thing and do it well principle (ie broken abstraction)

